# boots hurt ankle bone



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

YourSoCool said:


> i got some vans cirros (double boa)...they fit GREAT, except for a pain in my inside ankle bone...kinda on the top of the bone that sticks out...
> 
> i wear dress shoes all day at work, so i realize that this area usually doesnt get pressed on...
> 
> so anyone think this will go away...or should i just send them back and wait till next year to get some boots?


Do your Vans have the exoskeleton sewed to the outside of the boot? I tried a set of DK5 Vans and had that same problem.

Nito


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

i think you should just find a pad to put in your boots.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Is the pain only in your rear ankle?

I have single BOA and get the exact same pain that you get. Right on top of that ankle bone. Only in the rear ankle, though.

I kind of diagnosed the problem as being from the nylon strap in the liner being pressed on by the overlying BOA lace when the boots are tightened. I have tried breaking my boots in to the max but nothing helps. I can't even walk in the boots anymore because of the pain. 

My only choice is to go to the Burton Zone lacing boots for ease of tightening, but I sure as hell am going to miss the simplicity of BOA. I think BOA is by far the superior system for dialing in and adjusting your boot preference.

Let me know if you discover a cure besides an ankle pad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

its actually on the bones that still out, like the round ones that are kinda on your leg...they stick on out on their side...

and its only the ones on the inside of my ankle...

i think its just the preasure there...my old pair of crappy avalanche boots do it too, but not as bad...i going to wear them around the house a little more, trying to break them or my food in...

it really sucks cause they fit soooo good everywhere else...i straped in teh board and i got no heel lift of anything


----------

